# Uber with a 10+ year old car.



## math (Oct 4, 2015)

G'day, well as a student I wanted to do uber to help with food, bills and things, jobs around here are difficult to get, so i thought it was a good idea to use my car with Uber.

I own an 84 Mercedes benz in 8.5/10 condition, with not a single dent on the body, engine ect: are top notch and the car never lets me down, never been stuck anywhere, never had to call for help, never broken down at all. Done many interstate trips of 1000km+ And yet my car doesn't meet the requirements to do uber. Yet an eight year old toyota camry with various electrical issues does.... 

Is there any way to get an excemption from the 10 year rule ?


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

Awesome ride!! Your not the only one that wants to put their over ten years car on the road for uber lol. But never know...just keep sending them emails. They might have a way for you.


----------



## HANNIBAL (Oct 4, 2015)

math said:


> G'day, well as a student I wanted to do uber to help with food, bills and things, jobs around here are difficult to get, so i thought it was a good idea to use my car with Uber.
> 
> I own an 84 Mercedes benz in 8.5/10 condition, with not a single dent on the body, engine ect: are top notch and the car never lets me down, never been stuck anywhere, never had to call for help, never broken down at all. Done many interstate trips of 1000km+ And yet my car doesn't meet the requirements to do uber. Yet an eight year old toyota camry with various electrical issues does....
> 
> ...


Sale your hooptie and get a car cash that still us a couple of years to give uber wise, right it off as a business expense , which will have your tax hit down at the end of the year, and get to work.


----------



## math (Oct 4, 2015)

HANNIBAL said:


> Sale your hooptie and get a car cash that still us a couple of years to give uber wise, right it off as a business expense , which will have your tax hit down at the end of the year, and get to work.


I'll assume English isn't your first language.

Why would i sell such a beautiful classic car to get a piece of shit 8-5 year old car that's got no class or style just to appease uber....


----------



## HANNIBAL (Oct 4, 2015)

Actually English is my first language , ass-uming, makes asses out of ones self, or you and I, however you want to look at it. By the way I am bilingual , but that is nor here nor there, and like I said English is my first language and dominated quite well if I don't say so myself. AUTO CORRECT can make one look illiterate i.e. ( to gt uberx , not uber wise ) so bite me. And your Mercedes is nice, but there is nothing classy about being broke , you know what I mean, so that is why you need to get rid of your hooptie to get TO WORK !!!! or don't what do I care.


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

Is that a turbo diesel btw??


----------



## math (Oct 4, 2015)

just uberX said:


> Is that a turbo diesel btw??


just a normal Natrally Aspirated Diesel. The Turbo Diesels are rare in Australia for this model. Just wish i could find a manual gearbox for it....


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

math said:


> just a normal Natrally Aspirated Diesel. The Turbo Diesels are rare in Australia for this model. Just wish i could find a manual gearbox for it....


That Mercedes still a nice classic . I know those cars can go like 400k miles easy. As far as for the Uber part. If you don't want to sell that rare Benz. I would find another part time job delivery or something else, and if I was to own that car , I would not sell it.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

You can drive a 16 year old car(2000 model) manufactured in 1999 in Philadelphia and NJ.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Go ask Uber. If I worked as a representative, I would laugh at the fact that you even called this a classic car.


----------



## math (Oct 4, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Go ask Uber. If I worked as a representative, I would laugh at the fact that you even called this a classic car.


Ha, well the w123 is a minimum of 30 years old.... has a mix of modern as well as classic styling cues. **** all in terms of electronics. And according to below, it qualifies, as there's clubs for this car in many countries. And to drive the point home.... These cars were being stolen in Europe to be shipped to Africa where they are heavily desired for the rugged reliability, especially the diesels

Well, I had some links to substantiate my post, however ****ing bullshit rules won't let me have them in the post

Don't judge if you don't know 

On the other part of your post. An Uber person called me today on my way home, they seem to want me but as soon as i mention my car out come the apologies as per their insurance deal bullshit. I'm here willing to work....


----------



## Mehedi Hasan (Oct 10, 2015)

want to buy used vehicle Glasgow have any one suggestion ?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

get real


----------

